# Favorite/Best spinnerbait



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I really want to catch a bass on a spinnerbait this year...what seem to be the most productive. I have tried alot of different ones. Hooked 1 smallie and lost it on a spinner and thats it


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm primarily a jig fisherman when I fish. However, I am no dummy and I use whatever is working and the spinnerbait is an excellent choice. There are numerous brands out there and the best I've found are the Jimmy Houston titanium spinnerbaits. U can bend the wire any direction you want and it springs back perfectly. The hooks are razor sharp. If you are having trouble hooking them or keeping them hooked just put a trailer hook on and that should alleviate your problem. Any questions just shoot me a message and I will help you with what I can. John. Fish On.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

There are tons of nice spinnerbaits out there from dirt cheap Wal Mart specials to expensive high-end models. I prefer Nichols and War Eagle to most other brands, but you'll hear all kinds of opinions. As fishingwithjohnnyjohnson mentioned, trailer hooks can be key to actually hooking up with fish that short strike or "slap" at the bait. I think the biggest thing to concentrate on is just getting out there and committing to throwing the spinnerbait to build confidence.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good advice all around. I primarily use Terminator 1/4oz Spinner baits. It's a good overall size for most applications, and it's Titanium wire really helps when your angling in waters with fish that got teeth! I've hooked a few good size Musky at Alum Creek while bass fishing, the titanium wire bends back to its original shape and form after catch. A good size Musky or Pike can do a conventional spinnerbait ugly six ways to Sunday.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Always liked the Strike King Spinnerbaits myself. Combo of brass willow and silver colorado. Not a big fan of the Titanium arms tho. Seems like when I roll them across a limb the arm gives and I get hung up. Color wise, as long as it Chartruse and white for daylight hours and solid black for nights I am a happy camper. I always use a trailer hook also.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

my favorite all around spinnerbait is a 3/8 oz strike king blackmagic its my go to confidence spinnerbait which produced for me time and time again. the key to fishing is having confidence in whatever bait ur throwing. not so much any specific spinnerbait. i have a real problem with losing baits so i try to keep my arsenal in the 3- 4 dollar range as im always tryin to get my bait up where the big ones hide...lol.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I LOVED the 3/8 oz Stanley SP, but they have recently changed the design and I am not a real big fan anymore. It's a fine bait, but the mega blade is a little much at times. I'll grab it in really stained water. 

My go to now is a War Eagle. Best SP on the market in my mind. I'll also throw a Booyah, but I dont have a ton of confidence in those.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

War Eagle all silver has been most productive for me. Followed by terminator white / chartruese


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I used to like Strike Kings...until the rubber bands holding the skirt broke.

Are there any hand-tied spinnerbaits out there?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The only hand-tied spinnerbaits I know of are the ones you tie yourself. Not a bad hobby to pass the time during the cabin fever months.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I absolutely love throwing spinnerbaits...I stay away from commercially built spinnerbaits and fish custom made spinnerbaits. I've fished spinnerbaits from strike king and booyah and first cast ive thrown them the blades fall off. Custom spinnerbaits come the exact way that I want them and they last forever.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Booyah tandems or Booyah Counter Strikes with one colorado and one willow - 1/4oz in gold shiner with a black neon YUM boogie tail tail. Absolutely nail the big un's on lake Champlain with them! I've got an entire box full with 3different colors of Boogie Tails. Both pike and bass just rip the rod out of your hand on them. The Stanley Wedge work well too. And the Booyah Pond Magics are almost as good. I've tried the bigger spinners in both Booyah and War Eagle and didn't have any where near the hits on them. I think in my own opinion the colorado gives you the whump that is just as important as the flash and the boogie tail gives it that much more action on the back end. The gold shiner color is awfully close to a crawdad. I had 5 over 5lbs and one over 7 last fall on Champlain using them. And lost two unknown somethings I couldn't land. I'm totally sold!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

The first step in fishing a spinnerbait is using a homemade color-c-lector to choose the right color of skirt. You make this tool by drawing a circle on a piece of paper and then a vertical line to divide it in half.

Then write "chartreuse" on one half and "white" on the other. Attach a spinning arrow right in the center of the circle and give the arrow a twirl. Which ever color it points to is the color you will fish with for at least one hour every time you go out next year.

Then go to your favorite tackle store and buy 3 spinnerbaits in that color: one 1/4 oz., one 3/8 oz and one 1/2 oz. Use each one (only) each fishing day on a rotational basis until you develope a preference and then fish only with that one.

Throw your spinnerbait where it bounces off something on the retrieve or comes back above or beside weeds. Jerk or yo-yo it once in a while. Throw it first thing in the morning or at high noon or after dark.

I absolutely guarantee you that you will catch a ton of bass. And don't spend the extra money on the titanium wire baits because the wire bends and makes hook-ups/hook-sets more difficult.

Have fun and you can thank me later,
Buick


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I make 95% of the spinner baits I use. I know how they are made so it's a confidence thing I guess. I can change the blades, or skirts to fit the fishes desires. I use titanium wire that is already bent and twisted to close to what I like. If you have never tried it, give it a shot. You'll love the results. Also no one else can say they have one like your's.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

All good suggestions. 

I will add one spinnerbait brand to STAY AWAY from. The Bass Pro Shops Lazer EYE Pro Series. They are JUNK!!
My son and I bought a load of them a few years back as the were on sale I think for $2.00 each. The wire will break after 6 or 8 fish and the ball bearing swivels will break apart. Also had several that the lead head broke apart. Cheep China crap.


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

war eagle war eagle and i also like WAR EAGLE


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I use BOOYAH WHITE/CHAR all the time but I change the blades to CABELAS DIAMOND blades. Some days I will have three spinnerbaits tied on three poles. 1/8 , 1/4 and 1/2 oz. Some will have single willow,double willow and a double white willow blade spinnerbait. 

BTW- I bought some Cableas's 99 cent spinnerbaits and caught a lot of bass on them so to me it doesn't matter what brand you use.........IMO.


----------



## jaxbasser (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the war eagle brand. Started using them last year,and my catch to bite ratio went way up. i use a small trailer hook on all my spinnerbaits. I alternate trhowing them with chatterbaits till I figure out what they prefer on a particular day.


----------



## jaxbasser (Dec 20, 2009)

use a small wire tye to keep the skirt from coming off as the rubber band deteriorates


----------

